# Lowrance, garmin or Humminbird



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I am looking for a fish finder with GPS, chartplotter and Side Imaging $650 or under. To much technology for me to sort out. I am looking for a 7 inch screen since that is all I can afford.. Here is my list so far.

Humminbird Helix 7

Garmin Striker 7sv- Has chirp, does this make it better then the Humminbird?

Lowrance which model?


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

KeithOH said:


> Lowrance which model?


Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2 Touch...

Best bang for your buck, in my opinion, Lowrance HDS7 Gen2 Touch with 83/200 primary transducer and LSS2 StructureScan transducer combo (000-10778-001). Add a Navionics HotMaps Platinum chip (HMPT-E6). I ran that setup for 3 years, and liked it so much, upgraded to the larger screen HDS9 Gen2 Touch earlier this year. The Gen2 Touch units are being phased out, due to the new Gen3 units. But if you scour around, some retailers still have some in inventory and discounted. Or, there are usually a few new and used ones on Ebay.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I didnt think the Garmin Strikers had GPS..


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would look for one that has a nav + chip included in a bundle with the Lowrance of hummingbird. Gives you better value for the money


----------

